
GraphicsMagick Image Processing System - tosh
http://www.graphicsmagick.org
======
o_____________o
Why was this submitted, for the July release?

~~~
bananabiscuit
Is it bad to submit things that good hackers might find interesting?

~~~
o_____________o
Hail nah, but this is an old project and was posted without any context, so I
thought I might be missing something.

------
sctb
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12824050](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12824050).

